# Changing filter media



## prinmel (May 9, 2012)

How often do you change your filter media? I have been doing fish tanks for so long and have been pretty successful at it.. I have been debating with my sister for a week now (who started fish keeping long after I did) about how often you should change filter media. I personally can't remember the last time I even touched mine. I have two double back pack filters and basically use them to oxygenate and move the water and to grow bacteria. My sister has a backpack as well and changes her media, like carbon pouches and cleans stuff out once a month. We both have about the same success rate with fish, we have had waves of death and disease just like anyone else, but she insists that my filters need to be cleaned. I just don't think so.. what do you think?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

As long as flow is not impeded you don't need to replace and the media is not falling apart. I have media in very large canister filters that haven't had anything replaced in them in over 18 months and if I were to replace it, it would cost about $150. I have read of people going over 10 yrs on this particular media.

If you refer to basic HOB media, I have an Aquaclear 50 that has had the same sponge filter in it for almost 2yrs. All that is really needed is for it to be rinsed in old tank water during a water change or treated tap water. Big thing is to never use untreated tap water to rinse them out, The only thing that should be replaced regularly is carbon, as it it really only effective for about 2wks.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I ony use the sponges that come with aquaclears, replacing the bags with bio-filter media. With marinelands, I cut sponge to fit and dispense with the tiny and wasteful media provided, and with the excellent no-name Chinese HOBs, I do the same.
I rinse the sponges when things slow. I have aquaclear sponges running that are close to ten years old.


----------

